# Pogostemon helferi / downoi



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys what is the going price for the above per crown?Regards


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

charlie1 said:


> Hey guys what is the going price for the above per crown?Regards


Based on what I've seen others sell their's at I've sold mine for 2-3 crowns depending on size for $5. Roughly $2.50/$3 per crown but keep in mind the further out you are or closer you are to "the source" the price varies.

From what I know Ottawa isn't exactly a "hotspot" for LFS and plants so maybe you're price may be a bit more? say $3-4 per crown. Then again I don't live in Ottawa so I'm not 100% sure 

Here's an example for you - Crypt Cordata Rosanervig in Russia = $25 CDN, USA = $30-40, CDN = 30-50+, Alternanthera R Variegated USA = $8-15 per set, CDN = 10-15+ per stem.

Prices will always vary, just look at what others are selling for and make an estimate based on what you feel comfortable with considering your time growing it + cost nutrients added etc.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks 
Errol


----------

